# What size do you ride? (Park/street riders)



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i ride a 152, but im 5'9 and 150

you could get away with riding 154+


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you like decent sized jumps along with jibs i would say go with a 154 as well. im 5'6 at 150 and i ride anywhere between a 148-154. my main all around park deck is a 151.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

5'8" 140 both my decks are 148.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

5'10 150ish
my park board is 151
my everthing board is 155
my freeride/pow board 161


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

140lbs, 5'8"

Jib-148
Park-152
Everything-154
Pow-157

I dont have a "jib" board or a "pow" board, but If I did they be around there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

172 Swallow tail for nothing but pure street!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

What kind of board are you planning on getting?

That makes a difference in the size I ride.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

better yet what kind of rinding are you planning? what size jump are you talkin about? most 20ft or less kicks you can basically 
ride ne or most of jib boards, 30+ft i wouldnt recommend it on jib boards, first its gonna be choppy going to take off and wash out on landings, especially in range of 50ft but nething around 20ft or less you can pick any well known brand jib boards they should do fine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

152 @ 6'2 175


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I ride a 152 K2 WWW Rocker and I'm 5'10" 175 lbs


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

desklamp said:


> 152 @ 6'2 175


I'm 6'2, 175 lbs too. 

Riding a Stepchild Jibstick 153.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

6' 180lbs

I ride from 152-158 right now. I can do anything on my 158 Evo-R that I can do on any of my shorter boards keep in mind!


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

6'1" 185lbs and my street board and park board are 156/157


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm 165 myself and my all around board is a 155. I hit booters up to 60ft so you could go a bit shorter if you aren't gonna go big


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm lookin at gettin a nitro swindle. I probably won't hit many jumps bigger than 50 feet and I mainly do park riding and some street.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

still, up to 50ft will still require a slightly longer (and stiffer) board. 153-155 and not a noodle if you don't wanna get hurt washing out on ice. You could handle 151-153 if you stay under 35ft. A Swindle will do fine for your park/street stuff but is probably a little too noodly for flying into 30+ ft kicks, especially with midwest ice.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump up to the Rook if you're hitting 50Footers


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

if your looking at swindle, and you wanna do more of jump then boxes and rails you should go 157, 155 might be ok depending on your riding skills.. but def. not 152 for your height n weight way to short for jumps.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

*Holy crap.....*

I am 5'6" 135lbs and ride a 156.....depends on your snow I guess cuz none of you guys would stay up in my neighborhood....


----------

